# Alberto (transliteration)



## ROUCH

Hola a todos..
Me gustaria saber como se pronuncia y se escribe mi nombre en coreano. Si alguien pudiese ayudarme se lo agradeceria. Me llamo ALBERTO.


----------



## valeAna

hola, Alberto.
tu nombre en coreano es '알베르또' y se puede pronunciar igual en coreano como en espanol.

espero que la entiendes


----------



## 가르시아

Tu crees que deberia ser 또?? Me parece que 토 seria mejor, no? Ya que 또 es como...no se, me parece un poquito femenino (la silaba es, como dicen en ingles, es "stressed") y, ademas, 토 es mas como "to" en vez de un "do" con enfasis.

O sea, yo diria: 알베르토


----------



## 조금만

Isn't life strange? As this post came up, I was listening with one ear to the AOD podcast of a recent KBS radio discussion on the works of Alberto Moravia. Now of course to European ears, the Spanish pronunciation of Alberto (expecially the consonants) is significantly different from the Italian one, but Koreans tend not to pay attention to such nuances, so I thought I'd look on the web site accompanying the broadcast to find out how Moravia's first name was written in Hangeul. Answer: 알베르또, just as valeAna gives for the Spanish counterpart.  

I take 가르시아's point though. Not so much on phonetic as pragmatic grounds. I wouldn't like to have a name that Koreans might construe as "ALBEL? NOT AGAIN!!" But it seems that doesn't happen in practice.


----------

